# Ads for tournament



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

TO all the Businesses in the area, this year with the Pirates of Lost Treasure fishing tournament( 4th annual ), we pirates have decided to have a little Trade show with the tournament. We want vendors to set up booths or bring boats, towers, t-tops, a little desk with brochures, tackle, or what ever business you have. We know how expensive boat shows and trade shows are right now with the economy, so we are trying to lighten the load for businesses. We figured with the advertising you receive and the one on one with fisherman/woman and all others coming to watch the weight ins it would be a benefit forall parties. Just remember proceeds go to our famous Secret Santa and families we help through out the year. If you wish to relieve info or have questions pm or email me at [email protected] 










We want help promote our area businesses!!


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes any business ! It doesn't have to be marine, we have a sunglass booth I believe and jewerly.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey thanks to some of the businesses doing ads and a couple signing up for booths!!!!!!!!!!!! We hope this will be a great tourney!!!!!!! Thank you soooo much !!!!!!!!!!! we need more! any help is warranted!:usaflag


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

hey all business people all ads have to be in by July 30th, so if you want to be on our t-shirt or in our book or part of the Tournament pm or email me at [email protected]:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

You got mine today,,,,


----------

